

Putting Your Customers First Is A Big Mistake - shanellem
http://contactzilla.com/blog/warning-putting-your-customers-first-is-a-big-enough-mistake/

======
sidkothari
hah, thought I read the title wrong at first. Interesting perspective.

~~~
heatheranne
me too, but I get the point that he's making.

